# Sitecom Netzwerkkarte wird nicht erkannt



## Aiju (15. Januar 2006)

Ich wollte mir einen kleinen Gateway für zu Hause bauen, und habe deshalb
1) einen uralten Rechner
2) eine Netzwerkkarte (Modell unbekannt)
zusammengesucht und eine Sitecom LN-001 Netzwerkkarte gekauft. Leider wird diese nicht erkannt. Sie besitzt einen RealTek RTL8139 Chip. Ich komme mit den Einstellungen in YaST einfach nicht klar.  
EDIT: Ich habe SuSE 10 installiert


----------



## RedWing (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,


```
Sie besitzt einen RealTek RTL8139 Chip.
```
schonmal:

```
modprobe 8139too
ifconfig eth0 up
```

versucht?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Aiju (15. Januar 2006)

Das Modul lädt, doch eth0 ist doch schon die 1. Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2006)

Dann eben so:

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```


----------



## Aiju (15. Januar 2006)

Das geht nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2006)

Bist Du sicher, dass nicht die RealTek eth0 ist?
Denn Du sagst selbst, dass Du nicht weisst was die andere Karte fuer einen Chip hat, dementsprechend koennte es doch sein, dass garkein Treiber dafuer geladen ist und diese somit auch nicht aktiv ist.


----------



## Aiju (15. Januar 2006)

YaST zeigt für die "Andere" das Modell "Compu-Shack DECchip 21142/43" an.

```
Compu-Shack DECchip 21142/43                                                      
*  Gerätename: eth-eth0                                                         
* IP-Adresse: 192.168.3.3, Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
*  Beim Booten automatisch gestartet
```
(Die IP Einstellungen ändere ich noch)


----------



## RedWing (15. Januar 2006)

Was sagt denn 

```
lspci
```
?
//edit Sofern sie am PCI Bus hängt?
Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Aiju (18. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, dort ist die Karte nicht aufgelistet.
Vielleicht probiere ich mal einen anderen Steckplatz.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
00:04.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
00:04.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
00:04.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 41)
00:0b.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7861 (rev 03)
00:0e.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
00:0e.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
00:0e.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 03)
```


----------

